# Its been a long time



## JRacerTokyo (Mar 5, 2009)

Lets see I hope this doesnt break any rules here..........Its been since 1996 I use to chat here with other users around the world........( yes a Very Long time) . Resently I remebers about hanks`s place and desided to do a search. I wasnt sure that if it still existed or not. But I am so happy to see this forum alive and well ( after all these years). My involment with RC stopped about 2004 when My wife and I had our child.......Since then I have been out of the RC life but still reading from time to time. I have many older RC dating back to 1993 up to 2004.......Tamiya, HPI, Kawada, X-Ray, and kyosho Mini.......

I have met few wonderful people in this hobby and even met a Pit crew member of a real life indy open wheel racing team while being Living in Japan. 

I am happy to be back. Hoping to get some sort of involement in to this wonderful hobby.

Happy Days To All


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Lots of things have changed like the technology; lipo batteries, brushless motors, more advanced speed controls, etc. But it is still a fun hobby and many new participants join daily. Welcome back.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know you, but welcome back to the hobby!! 
I too just got back into after a long hiyatus. I just ordered a TA MGT 3.0 Nitro Monster truck from Tower Hobbies, I can't wait to get it!! My boy loves monster trucks and this is a way we can do things together.


----------



## JRacerTokyo (Mar 5, 2009)

*thank you *

Thank you for the warm welcome back........In Japan the RC thing seems to be not as trendy as it was 5 or more years ago. OMG i have so so many cars most if nt all Mod to the fullest.. What is the hot thing inthe USA now? Are brushless motors beter then they were a few years back? I noticed tekin is back in business........How are their products compared to novack and lrp? Have alot of Q..........

Peace


----------



## Alpha (Sep 19, 2002)

*Whats hot*

Brushless motors have replaced the Comm lathe for most serios racers. 
The traxxas slash and short course racing have taken off in many areas due to low cost. Tekin seems to be a strong contender once again in the brushless speed control department. Their charger line isn't up to date as far as I know with lipo technology. WHere in Japan are you. I spent many Years there.


----------



## JRacerTokyo (Mar 5, 2009)

Alpha I am in Tokyo.....
Its great to see that Tekin is back around again. Even tho i have a novaks For some reason I never like their handling..........


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Hey! I remember you, you used to be quite active on HobbyTalk. Don't remember what your old username was.... welcome back!


----------



## Alpha (Sep 19, 2002)

*long time*

Well Tokyo metropolitan area a big place. Are you near Tokyo Station? There used to be a Club at Atsugi and Yokota bases. There was a following of Tamiya, Kyosho, Yokomo as well as Associated, Traxxas, and Losi. In Atsugi you also have the Kyosho Office that had both on and off road tracks. Yatabe arena has both on and off and mainly cater to Yokomo drivers. Tamiya has their own tracks also but you must race Tamiya at their track.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats right tamiya all the way!!


----------



## JRacerTokyo (Mar 5, 2009)

No i am more outside the city Tokyo...........more family location now a days I was in saitama years ago........Its been awhile since i been to any track. Now with a Little Girl I thinking about exposing her to the hobby. resently my wife reminded me of the RC and i started thinking again.( who would think a wife would help bring back the hobby :9 )



Hank I dont remember my old handle name here. But i might remember some day heheh 


Thank for the warm welcome back


----------



## JRacerTokyo (Mar 5, 2009)

Many shops have closed since then. Many Many! some shops don`t care as much products as they did. But the larger ones that are still around or havent merged still have many many parts and kits. Sad whats happening to theis wonderful hobby with this econ problems we are having.


----------



## bakaguyjean (Feb 5, 2006)

There are still plenty of shops and curcuits around There are a ton of Drift circuits now also if thats you thing. What are you into? PM me if you would like to chat.


----------



## JRacerTokyo (Mar 5, 2009)

well not as many as they use to be..........Tokyo industry is almost half of what it use to be 6 years ago.


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

*In the same boat....hee hee*

Welcome back! I to have been on a long hiatus and am glad to be back. Perhaps some of the older names will start becoming familiar again. I love the changes in the hobby I have seen. Most importantly the advancements in battery and motor technologies. I wish we had the power and speed of BL back in the day...Again, welcome back.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Brushless motors have replaced the Comm lathe for most serios racers.
> The traxxas slash and short course racing have taken off in many areas due to low cost. Tekin seems to be a strong contender once again in the brushless speed control department. Their charger line isn't up to date as far as I know with lipo technology. WHere in Japan are you. I spent many Years there.


exactly what i was gonna say haha...


----------

